#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Отдых в Таиланде

## Тао

Хочу в ближайший отпуск поехать в Таиланд с девушкой. Хотелось бы хорошую экскурсионную программу, с посещением Белого храма (ват ронг кхун) и храма тигров (Ват Па Луангта Буа Яннасампанно). Также хотелось бы включить в программу в конце несколько дней отдыха на море, желательно не в Паттайе, где-нибудь, где народу поменьше.
Подскажите пожалуйста туроператоров, с которыми можно составить подобную программу. А если кто-то отпишет о своем личном опыте подобного отдыха, будет вообще замечательно.  :Smilie: 
И еще, в какой месяц лучше ехать по погоде, чтобы было не так жарко и влажно?

----------


## Aion

> И еще, в какой месяц лучше ехать по погоде, чтобы было не так жарко и влажно?





> В Таиланде три сезона:
> 
> Холодный сезон в Таиланде - ноябрь - март - комфортные дневные температуры 30-32, прохладные ночи, минимум дождей.
> 
> Дождливый сезон в Таиланде -июнь - сентябрь, летом и осенью также возможны тропические штормы- тайфуны.
> 
> Жаркий сезон в Таиланде - март - май - высокая влажность, высокие температуры.
> 
> 
> ...


 :Cool:

----------

Тао (01.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

Туроператоры такую программу составят. Но это будет стоить запредельных денег. С такой программой нужно ехать самому, дикарём, и разруливать всё на месте.

----------

Вова Л. (02.07.2012), Тао (01.07.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Туроператоры такую программу составят. Но это будет стоить запредельных денег. С такой программой нужно ехать самому, дикарём, и разруливать всё на месте.


Тогда два вопроса. Первый: можете посоветовать какую-нибудь вменяемую программу у туроператоров? Тоже, чтобы дни с отдыхом на море были.
Второй: "разруливать все на месте" - прилететь, поселиться в отеле в каком-нибудь городе и все экскурсии заказывать оттуда? Так?

----------


## Sadhak

Если про море, то лучше Пхи-Пхи я ничего не видел. Мой отзыв тут: http://tophotels.ru/main/viewrate/?id=462543
Легко добраться самому без всяких турбюро и знания английского. Пхукет, такси до Рассада-порт, паром в 10 и 13.00 до Пхи-Пхи, 2 часа где-то ходу. Вываливаемся на пирс - толпа представителей отелей. Выбираем отель на Лонг-Бич если нужен лучший пляж или на тут же на перешейке если нужна вечерняя крышесносящая тусовка. Хотя без разницы, до Лонг-Бича 15 минут ходьбы.
Но сейчас там будут дожди почаще, поэтому лучше летом на Самуи. Я вот с семьей собираюсь в августе на о.Тао и о.Пханган, от Самуи так же пару часов на пароме. Посмотрите "лунные вечеринки" на Пхангане кстати  :Smilie: . http://anywaytrip.ru/party-pod-polnojj-lunojj.html

----------

Буль (02.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Тогда два вопроса. Первый: можете посоветовать какую-нибудь вменяемую программу у туроператоров?


Не, не могу. Это лучше спрашивать на каком-нить форуме Винского - http://forum.awd.ru/viewforum.php?f=...c3f467b4e652cf

----------


## Raudex

> Посмотрите "лунные вечеринки" на Пхангане кстати . http://anywaytrip.ru/party-pod-polnojj-lunojj.html


да уж, "великолепный" способ буддисту провести Упосатху  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> да уж, "великолепный" способ буддисту провести Упосатху


Мы же миряне, что с нас взять?  :Wink:

----------


## Raudex

> Мы же миряне, что с нас взять?


точнее так: "Мы же фаранги, что с нас взять?  :Wink: "

----------

Буль (02.07.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> "разруливать все на месте" - прилететь, поселиться в отеле в каком-нибудь городе и все экскурсии заказывать оттуда? Так?


Нет, не на месте, еще дома прикинуть маршрут с отелями, отели вам предоставят любые экскурсии, описание которых иногда можно почитать прямо на сайте отеля. Здесь есть все, что для самостоятельного составления маршрута (это лучше форума Винского), бронировать первый отель, взять билет на самолет и вперед. Здесь есть примерные маршруты по Таиланду, составленные (англо-язычными) зубрами самостоятельных путешествий. В первом приближении совпадают с тем, что описывается на форуме (см ссылку).

----------

Sadhak (02.07.2012), Тао (02.07.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Купите хороший путеводитель, типа lonely planet и по нему ориентируйтесь - там есть разные варианты по разным бюджетам.

----------

Тао (02.07.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

Lonely Planet только начали переводить на русский, есть, конечно, кое что on-line на англо-язычном фирменном сайте, но не видно предложений по маршрутам различной длительности.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Lonely Planet только начали переводить на русский, есть, конечно, кое что on-line на англо-язычном фирменном сайте, но не видно предложений по маршрутам различной длительности.


конкретно по тайланду Lonely Planet не пользовался. Предложил как вариант, так как знаю, что у них путеводители, как правило, очень хорошие - все продумано до мелочей и маршруты там тоже должны быть (в оригинальной книге, понятно, а не в выложеной на сайте информации). Конечно, нужны знания английского.

----------


## Georgiy

Lonely planet - мировой бренд самостоятельного путешествия. В апреле издательство ЭКСМО начало публикацию путеводителей по странам Восточной Европы, в Москве, наверное, можно найти англо-язычный путеводитель по Таиланду, хотя навскидку не могу сообразить - где. Мелочи типа встречи в аэропорту сотрудниками первого отеля или как до них добраться на общественном транспорте, выясняются либо на сайте отеля (как один из его сервисов, когда толпу получивших багаж пассажиров встречает примерно такая же толпа водил с табличками их ФИО), либо в переписке. Ну а все остальное - в отчетах самостоятельных путешественников на форумах, пара ссылок приведена.

----------

Николас (23.02.2015)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

Вы уж определитесь - вам немного народу (и плохое море с большой вероятностью утонуть) или чтобы температура комфортная была  :Smilie:  Меньше всего народу в мае-июне. На Севере, куда вы собираетесь по храмам, погода в это время нормальная плюс леса уже перестают гореть.

Вы английским владеете? Это основной вопрос. А машину водить умеете? Если оба ответа "да", то столь амбициозным проектом можно заморочиться. Если нет, то стоит сократить программу или до храмов на Севере, или до пляжей и близлежащих храмов.

----------

Тао (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Вы уж определитесь - вам немного народу (и плохое море с большой вероятностью утонуть) или чтобы температура комфортная была  Меньше всего народу в мае-июне. На Севере, куда вы собираетесь по храмам, погода в это время нормальная плюс леса уже перестают гореть.
> 
> Вы английским владеете? Это основной вопрос. А машину водить умеете? Если оба ответа "да", то столь амбициозным проектом можно заморочиться. Если нет, то стоит сократить программу или до храмов на Севере, или до пляжей и близлежащих храмов.


Ну я просто слышал, что есть комбинированные туры. Вот, что-то типа такого  было бы идеально. А так - лучше погода лучше, чем народу поменьше  :Smilie: 
А на машину у меня прав нет)

----------


## Kit

> ... леса уже перестают гореть.


На севере бывают сильные пожары?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну я просто слышал, что есть комбинированные туры. Вот, что-то типа такого  было бы идеально. А так - лучше погода лучше, чем народу поменьше 
> А на машину у меня прав нет)


Навскидку бюджет такого тура тысяч 7 зелени (как минимум). Если такая сумма вас не пугает, то связывайтесь с турпоратором, и он вам забацает что хотите. Хотя лично мне не понятен его смысл - возить будут по сильно туристическим местам, никаких значимых храмов не увидите. Вот серьезно, для первого знакомства с Таиландом Паттая - идеальное место. Можно смотаться на острова, в Бангкок, в Аюттаю. Причем без ночевок, дневные туры от туркомпани или сами на атобусах доберетесь, это легко. Самуи, Пхукет и прчоие остраова - это вещи в себе, их как базу для коротких бросковпо Таю не испольуешь. Хуахин вообще тоска смертная.

----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Тао (14.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> На севере бывают сильные пожары?


чиангмайские постоянно в апреле на смог жалуются.

----------


## Тао

Может, наивный вопрос) Во время отдыха в Патае будет возможность дану монахам делать?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Может, наивный вопрос) Во время отдыха в Патае будет возможность дану монахам делать?


Вопрос вызвал у меня тяжелый ступор в попытке понять, что же вам может помешать в этом прекрасном стремлении  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (30.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.07.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Паттая - это резервация для туристов которую надо по возможности избегать. Нет никакой трудности в том, чтобы путешествовать по Таиланду самостоятельно. Туристическая индустрия в Таиланде очень хорошо развита. Жд билеты покупаются на вокзале где есть специальные кассы для иностранцев. В общем не тратьте свое время и деньги на пакетный тур.

----------

Denli (31.07.2012), Pema Sonam (29.07.2012), Тао (29.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.07.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Паттая - это резервация для туристов которую надо по возможности избегать. Нет никакой трудности в том, чтобы путешествовать по Таиланду самостоятельно. Туристическая индустрия в Таиланде очень хорошо развита. Жд билеты покупаются на вокзале где есть специальные кассы для иностранцев. В общем не тратьте свое время и деньги на пакетный тур.


Паттая - прекраснейшее место, не надо говорить гадости про него гадости. Отличнейшая отправная точка для знакомства со строной. Эдакий Таиланд-лайт. 

Туристическая индустрия, конечно, развита. Но проблем две. Заточена она, в основном, под тайцев, во-вторых, воспользоваться ей можно только при знании английского. Хотя бы минимального. Или надо будет ОЧЕНЬ много времени потратить на планирование путешествия. и все равно на месте трудности будут гигантические. Ибо при любых косяках тайцы скажут три слова: "майру" (не знаю), "лым" (забыл) и "солли" (сорри). 

Специальные кассы для иностранцев - это вы меня убили наповал. Четыре года тут живу, ни разу не видела.

----------

Джигме (30.07.2012), Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

Елена, подскажите, пожалуйста, отличаются ли по осадкам вторая половина октября и до середины ноября в северном Таиланде? В прошлом году в октябре было сильное наводнение, что ожидается в этом году - есть какие-то прогнозы?

----------


## Тао

> Вопрос вызвал у меня тяжелый ступор в попытке понять, что же вам может помешать в этом прекрасном стремлении


Может по такому наводненному пьяными туристами месту монахи не ходят)

----------

Denli (31.07.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Паттая - прекраснейшее место, не надо говорить гадости про него гадости. Отличнейшая отправная точка для знакомства со строной. Эдакий Таиланд-лайт. 
> 
> Туристическая индустрия, конечно, развита. Но проблем две. Заточена она, в основном, под тайцев, во-вторых, воспользоваться ей можно только при знании английского. Хотя бы минимального. Или надо будет ОЧЕНЬ много времени потратить на планирование путешествия. и все равно на месте трудности будут гигантические. Ибо при любых косяках тайцы скажут три слова: "майру" (не знаю), "лым" (забыл) и "солли" (сорри). 
> 
> Специальные кассы для иностранцев - это вы меня убили наповал. Четыре года тут живу, ни разу не видела.


Елена, при всем уважении, у меня скалывается ощущение, что вы представитель турбизнеса со всеми вытекающими выводами. Паттая - это специфичное место не характерное для всего остального Таиланда, поэтому я и называю его резервацией. В ней нельзя почувствуете дух Таиланда. Именно сюда привозят основную часть русскоязычных пакетников, чартерами изо дня в день. Здесь невозможно купаться на побережье потому что вода в море грязная. Для купания и пляжа необходимо уезжать на корабле на острова куда приезжают и остальные пакетные туристы.

Туристическая индустрия заточена исключительно на иностранцев, в любом из агентств, коих тут море, вам достаточно сообщить где и когда вы хотите оказаться. Не владея английским достаточно знать название города или места.

Специальные кассы для иностранцев есть на центральном вокзале Бангкока - Хуалампхонге. Слева от обычных касс. Собственно и специальных касс не обязательно - можно написать название городов на бумаге, либо сказать устно.

Таиланд - одна из самых легких для самостоятельного путешествия стран.

----------

Denli (31.07.2012), Kit (30.07.2012), Pema Sonam (29.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.07.2012), Тао (29.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.07.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Таиланд - одна из самых легких для самостоятельного путешествия стран.


Модератор, если не трудно, каков примерно рейтинг стран ЮВА (Вьетнам, Лаос, Камбоджа, Мьянма ...) по убыванию этой легкости?

----------


## Топпер

> Может, наивный вопрос) Во время отдыха в Патае будет возможность дану монахам делать?


Если встанете в шесть утра - то вполне.

----------

Алексей Каверин (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если встанете в шесть утра - то вполне.


А почему так рано? Вроде бы до полудня сбор еды допустим. Или это не так?

----------


## Топпер

> А почему так рано? Вроде бы до полудня сбор еды допустим. Или это не так?


Нет. До полудня нужно поесть. А сбор с шести до семи утра. Как только папилярные линии на пальцах можно различить, то и идти пора.

----------

Алексей Каверин (30.07.2012), Ондрий (30.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

В принципе, если столь рано не встать, можно принести еду в монастырь в 11 часам, на второй приём пищи.

----------

Ондрий (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.07.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Может, наивный вопрос) Во время отдыха в Патае будет возможность дану монахам делать?


А что вам может помешать?




> Может по такому наводненному пьяными туристами месту монахи не ходят)



Ходят. Даже на (о ужас!! :Smilie: ) Walking street (этакий рассадник порока :Smilie: ) можно встретить монахов ходящих утром на пиндабат. В Паттае так же есть несколько ватов. Только учтите  что монахи ходят рано начиная с 6 утра, хотя на Walking street я даже раньше их видел.

Вообще по теме добавлю что Паттая действительно туристическая резервация. Хотя я бы советовал для развлечений туда съездить на несколько дней.

----------

Тао (30.07.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Елена, при всем уважении, у меня скалывается ощущение, что вы представитель турбизнеса со всеми вытекающими выводами. Паттая - это специфичное место не характерное для всего остального Таиланда, поэтому я и называю его резервацией. В ней нельзя почувствуете дух Таиланда. Именно сюда привозят основную часть русскоязычных пакетников, чартерами изо дня в день. Здесь невозможно купаться на побережье потому что вода в море грязная. Для купания и пляжа необходимо уезжать на корабле на острова куда приезжают и остальные пакетные туристы..


Я не работаю в туризме, я живу в Паттае и очень люблю этот город. Мне крайне неприятно, когда люди, не очень знакомые с городом, выносят про него столь категорические суждения. Это из серии - будете в России - в Москву/Питер не надо ехать, Россия она не такая. Вода в море гразная практически в любом месте побержья, за исключенеим отдельных мест. Все эти про прелести самостоятельного путешествия без занния языка хороши ровно до одного момента - не дай бог случилась нештатная ситуация. И все, приплыли. И начинаются сборы денег на форумах подайтехристаради, требования: "вы нам должны помочь, вы же тоже русские" и прочие радости жизни. Если человек не умеет самостоятельно путешествовать, вот не надо себе карму портить, уговаривая его.




> Специальные кассы для иностранцев есть на центральном вокзале Бангкока - Хуалампхонге. Слева от обычных касс. Собственно и специальных касс не обязательно - можно написать название городов на бумаге, либо сказать устно.


 Прикольно, сколько раз там брала билеты, никогда с таким явлением не сталкивалась.




> Таиланд - одна из самых легких для самостоятельного путешествия стран.


 С этим тезисом я и не спорю. Однако только в том случае, если ты опытный путесшественник. Если знаешь, что надо покупать страховку, если оаботился телефоном консула (на случай ядерной войны), если ты арендовал байк и у тебя есть права (и страховка, которая все эту красоту покрывает). Потому как принцип "фаранг богатый, фаранг заплатит" - еще никто не отменял.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Может по такому наводненному пьяными туристами месту монахи не ходят)


Ну кроме туристов, в городе живут сотни тысяч тайцев  :Smilie:  Так что не переживайте  :Smilie:

----------

Тао (30.07.2012), Топпер- (30.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Я не работаю в туризме, я живу в Паттае и очень люблю этот город. Мне крайне неприятно, когда люди, не очень знакомые с городом, выносят про него столь категорические суждения. Это из серии - будете в России - в Москву/Питер не надо ехать, Россия она не такая. Вода в море гразная практически в любом месте побержья, за исключенеим отдельных мест. Все эти про прелести самостоятельного путешествия без занния языка хороши ровно до одного момента - не дай бог случилась нештатная ситуация. И все, приплыли. И начинаются сборы денег на форумах подайтехристаради, требования: "вы нам должны помочь, вы же тоже русские" и прочие радости жизни. Если человек не умеет самостоятельно путешествовать, вот не надо себе карму портить, уговаривая его.
> 
>  Прикольно, сколько раз там брала билеты, никогда с таким явлением не сталкивалась.
> 
>  С этим тезисом я и не спорю. Однако только в том случае, если ты опытный путесшественник. Если знаешь, что надо покупать страховку, если оаботился телефоном консула (на случай ядерной войны), если ты арендовал байк и у тебя есть права (и страховка, которая все эту красоту покрывает). Потому как принцип "фаранг богатый, фаранг заплатит" - еще никто не отменял.


 Я никогда не ездил по путевке в Таиланд и не жалею ,но если  только для отдыха и  на  короткое время, то лучше по путевке, так как  намного дешевле .Я вот к  примеру покупал только один авиабилет от 800-1000 долларов туда сюда и с расходами на транзитную монгольскую визу ,проживание ,питание, такси еще незаметно 500 долларов добавится -это только дорога.А еще в недешевом аэропорту Сеула некарманные расходы получаются ,а потом по прилету в Бангкок уже только успеваешь дорожные чеки разменивать.А так с Иркутска летом почти каждый день прямой  рейс до Пхукета всего за 24000 рублей  туда сюда на 14 дней, и  еще  с  проживанием в 3-4* отелях так что дешевле пакетно.А незнание английского приходится компенсировать деньгами ,так как замечал,что в некоторых отелях я оплачивал больше чем англоязычные постояльцы, да и номера  у них были  лучше.

----------

Елена Саяпина (30.07.2012), Топпер- (30.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Елена, подскажите, пожалуйста, отличаются ли по осадкам вторая половина октября и до середины ноября в северном Таиланде? В прошлом году в октябре было сильное наводнение, что ожидается в этом году - есть какие-то прогнозы?


К сожалению, я не очень знакома с особенностями погоды на Севере. Подозреваю, Гугл в этом плане более надежный источник  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я не работаю в туризме, я живу в Паттае и очень люблю этот город. Мне крайне неприятно, когда люди, не очень знакомые с городом, выносят про него столь категорические суждения.


Был в Таиланде множество раз. Проехал с юга на север и с запада на восток. Первая самостоятельная поездка была в 2003 году на тот момент практически не имея опыта самостоятельных путешествий. В какое-то из путешествий решил заехать и в Паттаю, для того, чтобы понять почему именно сюда стремятся дорогие россияне и понял, что сюда приезжать совершенно незачем. Поэтому имею право _категорического суждения_.




> Это из серии - будете в России - в Москву/Питер не надо ехать, Россия она не такая.


 Вы немного Паттайю с Бангкоком спутали. Нет никаких аналогов у Паттаи со столицами - обычный портовый город где решили понастроить гостиниц.




> Вода в море гразная практически в любом месте побержья, за исключенеим отдельных мест.


 Это уже какое-то намеренное введение в заблуждение. Купаться можно практически во всех других пляжных местах Таиланда. 




> Все эти про прелести самостоятельного путешествия без занния языка хороши ровно до одного момента - не дай бог случилась нештатная ситуация. И все, приплыли. И начинаются сборы денег на форумах подайтехристаради, требования: "вы нам должны помочь, вы же тоже русские" и прочие радости жизни. Если человек не умеет самостоятельно путешествовать, вот не надо себе карму портить, уговаривая его.


В обязательно виде страховку и вообще некоторую подготовку к путешествию никто не отменял.

п.с. Что-то все таки мне подсказывает, что вы если и не связаны напрямую с турбизнесом, то с русскоязычным потоком приезжающих в Таиланд уж точно. Слишком большие штампы про самостоятельные путешествия при этом живя самостоятельно в Таиланде.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Модератор, если не трудно, каков примерно рейтинг стран ЮВА (Вьетнам, Лаос, Камбоджа, Мьянма ...) по убыванию этой легкости?


Таиланд
Вьетнам
Камбоджа
Мьянма
В Лаосе не был но судя по отзывам примерно как в Камбодже.

п.с. Неделю назад как вернулся из Китая, вот там да, если чуть отъехать от Пекина то спасают только заранее напечатанные иероглифы на карточках. Не всегда конечно так, но довольно часто.

----------

Denli (31.07.2012), Топпер- (30.07.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Был в Таиланде множество раз. Проехал с юга на север и с запада на восток. Первая самостоятельная поездка была в 2003 году на тот момент практически не имея опыта самостоятельных путешествий. В какое-то из путешествий решил заехать и в Паттаю, для того, чтобы понять почему именно сюда стремятся дорогие россияне и понял, что сюда приезжать совершенно незачем. Поэтому имею право _категорического суждения_.
> 
> п.с. Что-то все таки мне подсказывает, что вы если и не связаны напрямую с турбизнесом, то с русскоязычным потоком приезжающих в Таиланд уж точно. Слишком большие штампы про самостоятельные путешествия при этом живя самостоятельно в Таиланде.


С 2003 года прошло 9 лет. Город ОЧЕНЬ сильно изменился. А через пять лет пять вообще будет совсем другой, особенно если монорельс из Бангкока построят.

И штампы - они у вас. И это не вы сталкиваетесь ежедневно с людьми, которым в интернете рассказли, как это клево и просто, самостоятельное путешествие. И потом эти абсолютно не готовые к такому виду путешествий люди попадают в передряги и начинаются бесконечные сборы денег для очередных возмонивших себя велкиим путешественниками. Вот серьезно, вы себе не представляете, какая это головная боль для Консульства (и, вы не воверите, там я тоже не работаю)

----------


## Ануруддха

Э, в Паттае я был далеко не в 2003 году. В передряги можно попасть и в пакетном туре и полностью зависеть от того, что происходит в группе с другими. При этом туропреаторы не напрягаются со страховками и покупают самые дешевые с которыми пакетники потом и могут влететь.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

пакетный тур - это перелет и гостиница. Чаще всего по цене перелета. Никакой организованной группы нет, каждый сам по себе. И волен в это время развлекаться, как душа пожелает. 

А страховка на 1 млн бат (30 тыс грина, меньше не бывает), это по-любому лучше, чем никакой страховки. Потому как соотечественники, в массе своей, отчего-то себя считают Дунканами Макалудами.

----------

Denli (31.07.2012), Кунсанг (31.07.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Таиланд
> Вьетнам
> Камбоджа
> Мьянма
> В Лаосе не был но судя по отзывам примерно как в Камбодже.
> 
> п.с. Неделю назад как вернулся из Китая, вот там да, если чуть отъехать от Пекина то спасают только заранее напечатанные иероглифы на карточках. Не всегда конечно так, но довольно часто.


Спасибо! Примерно так и представлял себе, был только во Вьетнаме (самостоятельно).

----------


## Тао

> Если встанете в шесть утра - то вполне.


Бханте, а монахи по всем улицам ходят или по каким-то определенным?

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а монахи по всем улицам ходят или по каким-то определенным?


Обычно возле монастырей, по каким-либо маршрутам. 
Проще всего с вечера заприметить монастырь, а с утра подойти к нему. Часто возле монастырей торговцы продают "готовые обеды" для монахов, уже расфасованные в целофановые пакетики. Можно просто купить.

----------

Тао (31.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (31.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Обычно возле монастырей, по каким-либо маршрутам. 
> Проще всего с вечера заприметить монастырь, а с утра подойти к нему. Часто возле монастырей торговцы продают "готовые обеды" для монахов, уже расфасованные в целофановые пакетики. Можно просто купить.


Я как-то в Бангкоке видел на тележке эту еду в  пакетиках, их еще "макашницами" называют ,что-то побрезговал покупать и есть .А в монастыре почему-то брезгливости не  было ,может был настрой в  уме такой ,а  может просто с  голода ,так как перед этим  почти  сутки ничего не  ешь.Сладости больше брал я для даны монахам ,но монахи особо всяких мучных изделий видимо не любят,в  почете все таки мясо.

----------

Тао (31.07.2012), Топпер- (31.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

С макашниц этих, вообще говоря, вполне нормально питаться. Я сам, когда в Бангкоке жил, дану получал в основном с таких мобильных точек. Проблем ни разу не было.

----------

Тао (31.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (31.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> С макашниц этих, вообще говоря, вполне нормально питаться. Я сам, когда в Бангкоке жил, дану получал в основном с таких мобильных точек. Проблем ни разу не было.


Наверное так и  есть ,специально наблюдал ,но собо часто  руки не  моют ,а  в вечернее время даже тараканов замечал летающих на макашницах.Кипятят действительно хорошо и  прожаривают ,все таки  больше  для  местного населения эти тележки ,так как туристы не берут разве  что скупой фаранг или хиппи .В Сонкхле правда я  часто заказывал суп с креветками прямо на  улице ,но там они были от ресторана и многие сингапурцы там  даже ужинали . А вообще у  тайцев .камбоджийцев,китайцев брезгливости особо нет ,а  вот у  бурят это в  крови.

----------

Топпер- (31.07.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Наверное так и  есть ,специально наблюдал ,но собо часто  руки не  моют ,а  в вечернее время даже тараканов замечал летающих на макашницах.Кипятят действительно хорошо и  прожаривают ,все таки  больше  для  местного населения эти тележки ,так как туристы не берут разве  что скупой фаранг или хиппи .В Сонкхле правда я  часто заказывал суп с креветками прямо на  улице ,но там они были от ресторана и многие сингапурцы там  даже ужинали . А вообще у  тайцев .камбоджийцев,китайцев брезгливости особо нет ,а  вот у  бурят это в  крови.


но при всем при этом я ни разу не слышала, чтобы кто-то траванулся, поев еды с макашницы  :Smilie:  Мы это уже четыре года потребляем, причем дети тоже едят, ибо дома готовить не очень принято. Ни разу проблем не было. За исключением случая, когда приезжал мой папа. Но так как ели мы все с одной тарелки, а поплохело только ему, списали на то, что просто тайская  еда не пошла. 

Вы обратите внимание, какие машины стоят у некоторых таких макашниц с пластиковыми столами/стульями  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (31.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (31.07.2012)

----------


## Denli

> С этим тезисом я и не спорю. Однако только в том случае, если ты опытный путесшественник. Если знаешь, что надо покупать страховку, если оаботился телефоном консула (на случай ядерной войны), если ты арендовал байк и у тебя есть права (и страховка, которая все эту красоту покрывает). Потому как принцип "фаранг богатый, фаранг заплатит" - еще никто не отменял.


Голову включать всегда не вредно, даже если покупаешь пакет в Паттаю. На говнофоруме Свинского достаточно отчетов о криминале в Таиланде, в котором несомненно участвовали сотрудники принимающих агентств. Так что фарангов с удовольствием обувают не только тайцы, но и их же российские собратья, которые окопались в Тае гидами и т.п.

----------


## Denli

> Таиланд
> Вьетнам
> Камбоджа
> Мьянма
> В Лаосе не был но судя по отзывам примерно как в Камбодже.
> 
> п.с. Неделю назад как вернулся из Китая, вот там да, если чуть отъехать от Пекина то спасают только заранее напечатанные иероглифы на карточках. Не всегда конечно так, но довольно часто.


Я бы еще Филиппины добавил в самом начале списка. 

Ну а по уровню криминала, нацеленного на туристов, Таиланд и Филиппины занимают первые позиции. 
Про Камбо и Мьянму с Лаосом я ничего не скажу, а вот Вьетнам относительно спокоен: что впрочем не помешало работнику говноотеля в Далате, в котором я останавливался уже наверно в 5й раз украсть у меня дорогой Самсунг Гэлэкси S2 (название того крысятника - Binh Yen Hotel, никогда там не останавливайтесь). И совершенно спокойно мне чувствовалось в Китае.

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, большая просьба без категоричности и эпитетов.

----------

Тао (31.07.2012), Топпер- (31.07.2012)

----------


## Николас

Форум все таки буддийский, решусь спросить: можно ли здесь в каком либо монастыре пожить месяц-другой? Так надоела эта мирская суета... И во что это встанет в денежном эквиваленте? Желательно монастырь где нуибудь в глуши.

P.S. Ни разу не буддист, сидеть даже в полулотосе не могу, нет практики. Да и выбор монастыря по причине нужды тишины и покоя. Как то так. :Smilie:

----------


## Николас

Идеальный вариант - что то типа затвора, только для дилетанта, ни души вокруг.. природа и ты... Красота.

----------

